# No connection to the outside wifi

## kevinlll4

Just connect to a network with wpa_suplicant, the problem is that I can not do connecion outside the lan.

I have a host, with Connectify, which creates a subnet wifi The direction that the host assigns me is

```

ip:192.168.12.1

255.255.255.0 subnet
```

Gategay? (does not have)

I connect with wpa_suplicant a gentoo distro, so good the ssid is associated in my card, I assigned default

```

ip: 192.168.12.101

netmask: 255.255.255.0

broacast 192.168.12.255
```

I ping and leaves network unreachable. I put the gateway 192.168.12.1

```
route add default gw 192.168.12.1

```

```
ping google.com
```

is static does not advance when I cancel me out 100% packet loss.

That could be happening?

If I ping the local host 192.168.12.1, all perfect, but to go outside the network no connection.

----------

## Logicien

After succeed to establish the connexion to the Connectify access point with wpa_supplicant, use a dhcp client to configure your wireless card

```
dhclient -v wlan0

or

dhcpcd wlan0
```

Change wlan0 to whatever you wireless interface name is. You will then receive an IP address for your card, a default route and Dns servers IP addresses.

If you want to configure manually IP addresses for your wireless network, you do not need Wpa_supplicant but to put first in AdHoc mode all the wireless cards of your local network and than, configure by yourself IP addresses, routes and Dns servers.

By default, an Ethernet wireless card is in Managed mode. This mode is the one for several authentification protocols like Wpa. The AP provide generally a Dhcp server you must request for dynamic IP addresses assignment.

----------

## kevinlll4

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> After succeed to establish the connexion to the Connectify access point with wpa_supplicant, use a dhcp client to configure your wireless card
> 
> ```
> dhclient -v wlan0
> 
> ...

 

I write

```
dhcpcd wl2p2s0

sending commands to master dhcpcd process
```

[/code]

I no change hangs.

```
ping google.com
```

cancel and see 100% packet loss

----------

## Logicien

Have you previously to 'dhcpcd wl2p2s0' set manually an IP address to wl2p2s0 and a default route? You must not set any IP configuration manually before the dhcpcd request. An other problem source can be that the wireless Access Point you are connected to do not provide a Dhcp server. Show the output of

```
ip route list

cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

The dhcpcd request must receive from the Dhcp server an IP address for wl2p2s0, a default route and valid Ip Dns servers.

----------

## kevinlll4

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Have you previously to 'dhcpcd wl2p2s0' set manually an IP address to wl2p2s0 and a default route? You must not set any IP configuration manually before the dhcpcd request. An other problem source can be that the wireless Access Point you are connected to do not provide a Dhcp server. Show the output of
> 
> ```
> ip route list
> 
> ...

 

only in the wireless network Connectify I do not get internet on my laptop using gentoo, but using windows so normal, anyway, when I connect with the laptop that has gentoo another wireless network, without Connectify normal, everything is fine.

----------

